# De Rosa sizing?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

So they measure from top of BB to top of seattube. How does that translate into the traditional center to top of toptube and center to top of seattube measurements (on the alu models like Merak, Dual and Planet)? Try to get down to milimeters if possible. Thanks.


----------



## mybikeshop (May 2, 2006)

My DeRosa Avant is a 55cm. Top of BB to top of seat tube.
The top tube is 57.2cm. The same length as my last road bike, a Trek Madone - size 58cm (center BB to top of seat tube).


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*Derosa Avant*

Beautiful build !!! Please let us know how she rides / handles !!! What does complete bike weigh ?? E N J O Y


----------



## mybikeshop (May 2, 2006)

She rides better than anything I have ever owned. As you see her above, she weighs 15.5 pounds. (Empty water bottles).
I have done a half dozen 100+ mile rides and a 218 mile ride on her. The ride is like a dream.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*derosa avant vs trek madone handling*



mybikeshop said:


> My DeRosa Avant is a 55cm. Top of BB to top of seat tube.
> The top tube is 57.2cm. The same length as my last road bike, a Trek Madone - size 58cm (center BB to top of seat tube).


Is the handling about the same? Or is one faster than the other


----------

